# My cute baby pigeons picture :)



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

Well heres my baby squab. While I was on holiday to Auckland this baby squab had changed a lot.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

very cute baby


----------



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks  ..


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

aw, so sweet.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Like the mother like the baby beautiful


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They are very nice


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

They are some cuties


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

what are those white stuff around the nest??


----------



## Nuklear (Oct 10, 2012)

what a cutie, and that full crop is a nice thing to see, tells you they're being fed well
also the parent pigeon looks neat


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

very cute!!


----------



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

*updated Picture Of Lucky  Started flying a little too!


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Really cute. I love those flowers in your lawn, what are they? I have dandelions and would kill for those, lol.


----------



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

Lol. I really don't know what they are. I think they are just natural this is just how my lawn has been ever since I have been here.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats a nice looking bird.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Very nice picture. Those flowers almost look like a small daisy


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

So cute!!! And that flower-sprinkled lawn is beautiful too!


----------



## Rahmanshanur (Aug 12, 2012)

that bird is soo cute!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They sure do look like a small daisy don't they


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Maybe shasta daisy. (their a VERY,VERY hardy plant so I wouldnt be suprised if they could survive moving)


----------

